# Raccoon Breeders? : UK



## AC1989

Are there any raccoon breeders in the UK?


----------



## AC1989

Also, can anyone advise if raccoon roundworm is a problem in captive bread raccoons in the UK?


----------



## aardvark28

Please be very careful in respect of Raccoons and the law. The UK Government has now signed into law the EU Directive on Invasive Species' banned list. This list includes the Raccoon so anyone who continues to breed or sell this species (along with other banned species such as the Coati, Red-eared Slider, Sacred Ibis and Siberian Chipmunk) are breaking the law and subject to substantive penalties - I'm quite sure enforcement and "anti" organisations monitor sites such as this one.


----------



## AC1989

Can you please post the source of this information?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

AC1989 said:


> Can you please post the source of this information?


A Google search will provide a list. However, for ease I bookmarked this one, I know it is the Daily Mail, but that aside:

The list of 37 invasive species banned from the UK from today.  | Daily Mail Online


----------



## aardvark28

The source of the information is that I have been closely involved in the negotiations throughout the development of the Directive - you could also phone DEFRA directly and ask for the Invasive Species Group under Trevor Salmon but strongly suggest you do not volunteer the information that Raccoons are being advertised since there is absolutely no doubt of the ban being legally in place.


----------



## supatips

Stephen P said:


> A Google search will provide a list. However, for ease I bookmarked this one, I know it is the Daily Mail, but that aside:
> 
> The list of 37 invasive species banned from the UK from today.* | Daily Mail Online


Are RFUK going to remove the offending adverts now the legislation is in place?


----------



## levinas

Pet suppliers are still advertising Siberian Chipmunks for sale, although i see they have up to two years to sell on stock.

I presume any vet would have a professional obligation to report any banned species brought to their practice for treatment?


----------



## aardvark28

Hi, that's right. Registered/licensed sellers in the form of pet shops or horticultural suppliers for terrestrial and aquatic plants have two years from last month to dispose of their stock. Private keepers are immediately subject to a ban on sale and on breeding from their stock such that this current generation becomes the last legally held in captivity (though I'm quite sure in decades time there will still be plenty of specimens held since this ill-considered ban will simply drive the supply and demand underground). People need to wake-up to the threat this legislation poses and join lobbying groups, write to MP's and ministers, etc. since the lists for banning now in preparation are very much greater in size than the current list of prohibited species.

In regard to veterinarians it will I think very much depend on their individual believe systems as to whether they treat and keep quiet or treat and inform to the authorities. In any case, non-juvenile specimens should be treated since they would have been in possession before the ban and are therefore perfectly legal to hold - I suspect in 20-30 years there will be some miraculously good conditioned fifty year old raccoons (prosecution would need to prove otherwise)!!


----------



## supatips

It's my understanding that shops have 12 months to sell on any stock they have or are contractually obliged to take.

With private keepers you are simply no longer allowed to breed or move on the any animal that is on the list. If you have one in your possesion it's now yours for the duration of it's life and you can't give it away and there was mention of only licensed rescue centres being allowed to take on any invasive species. 

Theres no taboo with vet treatment and you are allowed to take invasive species to the vet for without any fear. 

GB non-native species secretariat

EU IAS Regulation - GB non-native species secretariat

The second link if you look for the green highlighted FAQ for UK stakeholders the PDF contained on that link should answer any questions or concerns you may have.


----------



## corvid2e1

supatips said:


> you can't give it away and there was mention of only licensed rescue centres being allowed to take on any invasive species.


There is currently no such thing as a "licensed rescue centre" as there is no legislation that governs it, either for domestics, exotics or wildlife. Is that something they are looking at adding too, as that would be equally difficult to enforce.


----------



## AC1989

The guidance on the EU website states:

"The Regulation includes transitional provisions for commercial stocks.
Commercial owners will have two years to exhaust their stock, e.g. by selling or
transferring them to establishments that have been permitted to continue using
the species. During the first year, *commercial owners will also be able to sell
listed species to non-commercial owners, who will be able to keep these species*
until the end of their natural life, provided that they are kept and transported in
contained conditions and all appropriate measures are put in place to ensure that
reproduction or escape are not possible" 

http://ec.europa.eu/environment/pdf/13_07_2016_QA_en.pdf


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

It seems that commercial sellers have two years to sell their stock to those licensed to hold such animals, but only one year to sell their existing stock to non-commercial owners, who will have to keep the animal until the end of its life.

Sellers on here would usually fall under the category of non-commercial. Any commercial sellers on here can contact you directly. 

RFUK cannot permit adverts for such animals, so any offering these for sale/rehoming, or wanted will be locked.


----------

